# Show me your pants!



## AOCBMG (May 19, 2016)

OK!

Up until now i've just been wearing everyday cargo / combat pants, plenty of pockets but not at all waterproof & they've finally ripped at the knees.

I'm looking for something thats shower proof, fairly tough material that i could wear in dry or wet weather, ideally with some decent pockets.

I don't really want to have like pullover set of waterproofs.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Up in Scotland we just use shorts all year round:thumb:

Aldi and lidl sometimes have some good working pants as you call them at bargain prices, screw fix has a good few versatile pairs as well, just spray them with something like L1


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Up in Scotland we just use shorts all year round:thumb:


Thought you lot in Scotland wear skirts all year round .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Thought you lot in Scotland wear skirts all year round .


We only use that at the weekends when all the tourists arrive


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually currently in shorts myself. Mad Irish and all that lol. 

Btw, over here, pants are underwear. So I was well confused when you were looking for waterproof ones with pockets. 

As far as I remember, Snickers work wear make very good, tough cargo pants (trousers). 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AOCBMG (May 19, 2016)

Cookies said:


> pants are underwear. So I was well confused when you were looking for waterproof ones with pockets.


you're underwear doesn't have pockets? you are missing out!


----------



## AOCBMG (May 19, 2016)

Derekh929 said:


> Up in Scotland we just use shorts all year round:thumb:
> 
> Aldi and lidl sometimes have some good working pants as you call them at bargain prices, screw fix has a good few versatile pairs as well, just spray them with something like L1


I'd never get any work done if i wore shorts... everyone would be laughing at my chicken legs!

whats L1?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AOCBMG said:


> I'd never get any work done if i wore shorts... everyone would be laughing at my chicken legs!
> 
> whats L1?


Those water replant fabric sprays not 100% how long it would last though, how about a pair of discontinued climbing vortex trousers?


----------



## TiredGold7 (Feb 21, 2019)

There are so many waterproof pants, just ask the store for them.


----------

